
Paris clamps down on scooter startups - davidgh
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/06/paris-clamps-down-on-scooter-startups/
======
davidgh
When electric scooters came out, I was pretty excited about them. A great
last-mile option for public transport.

But when I was in Paris a few weeks ago, my enthusiasm was tampered. I didn’t
see a single example of a scooter being used for “transportation”. Instead,
they were typically rented by tourists looking to turn the streets of Paris
into an amusement park. As a pedestrian, I was constantly looking over my
shoulder, worried I was going to get plowed from behind by someone doing
slalom through humans. And it was pretty clear many of these scooter operators
were not very experienced.

I’m glad Paris is addressing it - one of the charms of that city is wandering
around on foot and exploring. Spending the entire time making sure you don’t
get run over by a scooter ruins that experience.

